# Undergravel Jets for 75 gallon



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I am putting together a UGJ system for my 75 gallon. I have a ~600gph powerhead with one inch outlet. this feeds into a 3/4 inch reduces and cross joint that i then am fanning out to 6 jets. So I am wondering if 3/4 inch will be ok for the jets if pinched of as in many others found on the forums or if I should reduce this further for the jets; or any other overall impressions of the design?
in the pic the large circle is the inch outlet tube going into the jet system.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

I would advise against having an open system like the one you have drawn up. Most, if not all of your water will flow out of the first two or three jets closest to the powerhead. Unless you place valves before each jet, you will get hardly any water to the jets furthest from the pump, and that is just impractical.

I suggest a redesign using a closed loop system. With a closed loop, the system will balance itself and provide, for the most part, equal flowing to all the jets.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks. I was wondering about that. So one loop around the outside with T's to 6 jet and back to the powerhead would be better...
I tested a smaller version of my first design with 3 jets and i seemed to work ok, but I was worried about the much longer length difference from the closest to the farthest in the larger design


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

ok, so *** sketched out my closed loop design.








I think I am liking this layout much better, even though the cost is slightly higher (more 45s). Another trip to the HWS is in order, however the roads are covered in snow ATM. Hopefully in the next few days I can get this assembles and tested.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

ok, for my next quick sketch...
I wanted a Walsted dirt tank, but as I also am doing a mbuna I am thinking of a kind of Walsted hybrid tank so the cichlids wont be digging up the dirt.
So I though about using large pvc caps to fill with dirt and place around the aquarium. these would be placed where the cichlids are unlikely to dig, also if they do get a bit wild with their digging i could remove and relocate the dirt cap without too much mess.
So my main substrate will be black. First i will cover the pvp jet plumbing with light fixture grid panel and fill with black substrate to cover plumbing and 'grid guard' in the hopes that the cichlids wont be able to dig to the bottom and reveal my plumbing. next I'll arrange several pvc cap around and fill with dirt. lastly everything will be topped with a top layer of black substrata of about an inch thick.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Take a look at viewtopic.php?f=30&t=208104&start=15#p1812047 I like the tips that he lists, less visible also..


----------

